# saving topics as favourites ?



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

as the topic suggests . . .

is there a way to save topics or threads as a favourite?

it is so frustrating to have to keep searching to fing previous subjects of interest, thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've never used it, but at the bottom of the page there is a 'bookmark topic' link.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nem said:


> I've never used it, but at the bottom of the page there is a 'bookmark topic' link.


Thanks Nem, tried it with this topic and the link changed to 'remove from bookmarks' which is promising but . . . .

having bookmarked the topic any idea who would know how does one then retrieve bookmarked topics etc :? :? :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Profile link from top right and then manage bookmarks by the looks of it.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nem said:


> Profile link from top right and then manage bookmarks by the looks of it.


BINGO ! - cheers Nem. oh so simple once you know where . . . , thanks


----------

